# Lizards > General Geckos >  Tokay Gecko Eggs

## DemmBalls

I was at a local pet store (that my wife works at) this weekend and noticed that their pair of Tokay's laid 4 eggs.  The store owner told us that we could take them home and put them in our incubator (which currently had nothing in it).  The eggs were firmly attached to a piece of tank decor, so I placed the whole thing directly into the incubator.  I have them cooking at about 85 degrees right now, so hopefully we will have some baby Tokays in a few months!  We have no idea how long they were in there and we have also been told that they may in fact be 2 clutches of 2 eggs laid by the same mom...I guess 4 eggs are very uncommon with Tokays?  This would also mean they will have two different hatch dates?  We'll waite and see!

Anyway...If anyone has any tips or pointers, please feel free to share!

----------


## llovelace

The eggs look great imo, keep us posted & good luck with them  :Smile:

----------


## Ga_herps

85 is an okay temp. Depending on how long it has been since they are laid you can look at a incubation time of over 100 days. Tokays can take a long time which can sometimes drive keepers nuts. My wife was doubting one of our eggs was even fertile until at 115 days it finally hatched. Short of the egg being discolored and smelling it stays in the incubator until it hatches. Good luck with the eggs and keep us posted on them.

----------


## BPelizabeth

wow I have never seen tokay eggs but those look perfect!!

----------


## DemmBalls

Thanks!  They are still incubating at 85-86 degrees.  We have no idea how far along they are, so if/when they hatch...It will be a total surprise!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DemmBalls

Just a quick update!  Two of the eggs hatched last night 12/28/10 and the babies look great!  If I had to guess I would say the second set of eggs are about 6 weeks behind them (from what I saw when candling).  Here are a few picks of them!













How soon should I offer them food?  I have crickets on stand-by, but I know with some animals like BP's you are supposed to wait a while.  Is that the case with Tokays?  This is my first experience with Tokay hatchlings and we are super excited!

Thanks!

----------


## mainbutter

Beautiful tokays!  I've never kept 'em so I don't have any advice on hatchlings, but I just wanted to congratulate the incubation and wish you the best of luck!

----------


## dragonmoon

Totally awesome pics and story..... how are they doing now ? are they eating ok? what about the other eggs?

----------


## DemmBalls

The other two eggs are still incubating, but look to be coming along nicely.

Here are more recent pics of the little ones!







They are already barking and biting!  Can they be tamed at all...Even when young???!!!

----------


## purplemuffin

Oh my goodness! I have never seen Tokay babies before!! I have never seen such cute evil little monsters!!  :Love:  

We have a big 35 gallon hexagon tank we want to someday use for some kind of arboreal gecko... We might have to get a little demon like this!! Precious!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Great story, thanks for sharing! They are adorable! Good luck with the other eggs too. We had a pair of Skunk Geckos lay two eggs but traded the whole set-up before they hatched so I didn't get to see the little ones.

----------


## ductai36

very nice and congratz!
 I posted my lil Joey awhile back when hes about 1.5 month old. He is 5 month old now and doing great  :Smile:  I start handling him since a month old, and he is very tame. 
Heres some pictures of lil Joey from 1 month till now, enjoy.















Here is he now

----------


## DemmBalls

Awesome!  Mine is starting to calm down, but is still a little agro.  

Thanks for the comments everyone!

----------


## Lucas339

good stuff!  i hope to see this in my near future!!  got 2.2 going right now.

----------


## Ga_herps

Never had a tokay that would not tame, and trust me I have dealt with quite a few. If at all possible try to direct them up on your hand instead of grabbing them. They will eat within a day or two of hatching, and if you need anymore info please feel free to PM me.

----------


## DemmBalls

> Never had a tokay that would not tame, and trust me I have dealt with quite a few. If at all possible try to direct them up on your hand instead of grabbing them. They will eat within a day or two of hatching, and if you need anymore info please feel free to PM me.


Thanks!  Yesterday morning the second set of eggs hatched!!!  We have four of these little gems now!  :Surprised: 

The first two that hatched are much more tame than any I have handled in the past.  The second two are a handful, but I'll start working with them shortly.  I'll try your advice with directing them onto my hand.  That sounds like it would make them feel less threatened.

----------


## Royal_Rodents

> Thanks!  Yesterday morning the second set of eggs hatched!!!  We have four of these little gems now! 
> 
> The first two that hatched are much more tame than any I have handled in the past.  The second two are a handful, but I'll start working with them shortly.  I'll try your advice with directing them onto my hand.  That sounds like it would make them feel less threatened.


Pictures!!! this thread makes me want to get into Tokays.

----------


## Royal_Rodents

p.s Congrats on the successful hatch out of both clutches. They look awesome

----------


## dragonmoon

still waiting on pics of the second pair to hatch  :Razz:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

How CUTE! Little baby TOKAYS! I have 2 females and both are HUGE pissy pants, lol! They can be tamed and good thing is that you have babies. Just make sure you handle them regularly and eventually they'll come around once they realize your no threat. Good luck with them and keep up the good work, they look AMAZING! :Very Happy:

----------


## DemmBalls

> How CUTE! Little baby TOKAYS! I have 2 females and both are HUGE pissy pants, lol! They can be tamed and good thing is that you have babies. Just make sure you handle them regularly and eventually they'll come around once they realize your no threat. Good luck with them and keep up the good work, they look AMAZING!


Thanks!  I have been handling one of them alot and he is a puppy dog!  The other hates me, but doesn't get handled quite as often...I am working on that though.

here's the nice one as of two days ago.






> still waiting on pics of the second pair to hatch


I'm sorry...I've been slacking!  I'll try to post them tonight!  The second pair have been rehomed to some good friends of ours, but I do have photos from the morning they hatched!

----------


## Lukestimp

This Thread just caused me to add Tokays to my collection!  Now where would I find them at a good Price?

----------


## CherryBlossom

Hehe! I agree.. this thread totally makes me want to add tokay's into the collection as well... I've always wanted a pair!

Congratulations on the Tokay babies and Amazing story! Good on you for taking the eggs in and incubating them! Good luck and all the best with your little gems!  :Good Job:

----------


## BellaH

Hey, we just hatched two Tokay gecko eggs from our breeding pair.  They seem to be easy to hatch because the first set of eggs were on the bottom of the tank, at around 65 degree for 3 weeks or so before we noticed them.  We figured we'd put them in the incubator anyway and one hatched!  I also have a second from another batch
Two questions, any advice on taming the babies?  They move so quickly and are already barking, I am intimidated to pick them up, mostly because I'm afraid of losing them and I'm a little afraid of their bite.

Also, a second egg has not hatched from the second batch, and its sibling hatched about 5 days ago, the egg looks healthy. Should I attempt to help the gecko out?  I've seen this done before with crested geckos, just make a small tear in the egg to help the baby out.  Any suggestions?

----------


## DemmBalls

You may want to give it a few days, then try helping the second on out.  All of my tokay eggs hatched with a few hours of each other.  Good luck!

----------


## Homegrownscales

I've had baby toks hatch out a week apart from each other. He'll come out on his own.

----------

